
China's Kazakhstan embassy warns citizens of pneumonia deadlier than Covid-19 - biolurker1
https://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSL4N2EH0L8
======
rurban
Could be the new H1N1 strain which is the most dangerous flu strain for
centuries, recently coming out of China. Commonly called swine flu. But no
test results yet? That's interesting. H1N1 and simular influenza virii are
trivial to detect.

------
knolax
oh boy here comes the conspiracy theories.

